
First-ever video of formation and breakage of a chemical bond - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-01-atomschemical-bond-action.html
======
bookofjoe
Title of original article: Imaging an unsupported metal-metal bond in
dirhenium molecules at the atomic scale

Article in entirety:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/3/eaay5849](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/3/eaay5849)

------
bookofjoe
video: [https://youtu.be/gr4jLuqrzbw](https://youtu.be/gr4jLuqrzbw)

